# Catering Menus



## brunswick_cater (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, We are starting a new catering business but are not new to cooking, bartending, catering, or hospitality. We are new to starting this type of business. Here's my question, how extensive should our menu be? We can cook most cuisines, especially Italian and Spanish (not mexican) food. How do we come up with our first menu? How did you come up with your first menu?

THANKS!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how did we come up with our first menu? or how do we come up with menus after a series of learning curves?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In the beginning I said to the prospective client. What are your likes and dislikes as there is nothing that we cannot make. I can inject some suggestions or our signature items.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

As caterers you will make everything. I know we do....

But given the choice make what you know best.. as this is the greatest effeciency and fastest path toward profit.


----------

